# EASTY/WESTIE?



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

EASTY/WEASTIE??I keep hearing this term being thown around, Can anyone please explain to me what a Easty/Westie APBT/Ambully is ??


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Front feet that go in opposite directions


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

HMMM.. Thanks for the info but that pic is an Am Bulldog right?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup.......


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Front feet that go in opposite directions


So what happens if the feet are facing northy/ southy :rofl:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Retardation?????


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> So what happens if the feet are facing northy/ southy :rofl:


then you have a very much deformed dog lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think Bully Boy misunderstood your question. His dog is an Am bully not an Am. Bulldog.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

another problem is a pigeon toed dog also. that is one with the toes pointing inward.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Is easty/westy super bad? I think on some occassions Maile stands with her feet like that...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well easty westy is not the way she stands, its more the natural curve of the bones. yes, it is bad because it is uneven pressure on the joint.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think easty westy would apply in all dogs, not specific to Ambully/APBT's I'm sure that it would look the same in any breed. 

So many things to be concerned about when breeding dogs. It sure goes a lot further than just throwing 2 together.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your right easty westy is effecting the entire dog world


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

is there something that can be done to fix it?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

There are some outside factors that can play into it... especially if your pup is slightly easty westy. Too much weight on a growing dog will increase the pressure on the joints. Mostly it's genetic, and it can be prevented from breeding only straight legged dogs.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive been examing Maile now...hahaha...She's not easty/westy!!!! I just catch her standing funny on occassion I guess. WHEW!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol you are a hypochondriac for your dog lol jk
I know how you feel.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ive seen some breeders promoting their "true easty/westie bullies" If its not good for the breed why would they do that?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have seen breeders promoting blue eyed pits too but thats not a trait of a true pit. and i have seen them promote huge heads and so on.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

The forelegs are strong and muscular. The elbows are set close to the body. Viewed from the front, the forelegs are set moderately wide apart and perpendicular to the ground


Faults:

* Upright or loaded shoulders;
* elbows turned outward or tied-in;
* down at the pasterns;
* front legs bowed;
* wrists knuckled over;
* toeing in or out


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So a pit bull with blue eyes would not be full blood? My friend has two pups, one has one brown/one blue eye and the other has both blue. They are gorgeous pups though. 

And.. I think most people just don't give a crap about the quality of the dog they are breeding. A lot of people just want the flashy color and body build. So they have a "baddd @@@$$$$ dog"


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

EYES - Eyes are medium size, round to almond-shaped, and set well apart and low on the skull. All colors are equally acceptable except blue,http://www.apbtconformation.com/NEECF.htm


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> The forelegs are strong and muscular. The elbows are set close to the body. Viewed from the front, the forelegs are set moderately wide apart and perpendicular to the ground
> 
> Faults:
> 
> ...


Before I got into pit bulls, or knew about "correct" conformation. I remember people always talking about them having "bowed legs" and imitating the bow legged walk of whatever dog they were talking about and the "big ol head" Hallmarks of the breed.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i used to hear that stuff too and still do some times.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So it is a fault, so it would count against the dog in the show ring, but may not mean the dog isn't full blood but just undesirable. But not everyone breeds for "desirable" traits according to breed standard. But in my friends case.. meh the dogs are probably mixed. I guess we won't know til they get bigger.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue eyes are a disqualification, but not necessarily meaning the dog isn't actually purebred. It is just a genetic default. 

Many people don't consider the standard or consider what is even a well put together dog, sadly especially in the bully world. 

Kinked tails, bowleg's, Easty/westies, high rear end, roach back ect ect are often looked over when people breed. They don't consider that actual physical damage and often times pain that is associated with these faults.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There are no "perfect" dogs... just some are much much much closer to perfect than others 

If someone tells you their dog is perfect/has no faults, they are kennel blind meaning they can't judge their own dogs because of bias or don't know how to eval a dog.

With being easty-westy, it can be an actual turn out in the wrists or it can be that the shoulder set is causing the turn out. As already said it can have nutritional/weight factors to a point, but in most cases it is genetic from what I've seen.
It effects movement and overall stance. Depending on the degree of it, it can lead to further issues in the joint such as arthritis.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> EYES - Eyes are medium size, round to almond-shaped, and set well apart and low on the skull. All colors are equally acceptable except blue,American Pit Bull Terrier Network Nose ears Eyes Coat Feet


Or one brown eye and one blue eyes is not acceptable either.:goodpost:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Blue eyes are a disqualification, but not necessarily meaning the dog isn't actually purebred. It is just a genetic default.
> 
> Many people don't consider the standard or consider what is even a well put together dog, sadly especially in the bully world.
> 
> Kinked tails, bowleg's, Easty/westies, high rear end, roach back ect ect are often looked over when people breed. They don't consider that actual physical damage and often times pain that is associated with these faults.


What is the physical damage that a high rear end has on a dog?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie's Dad said:


> What is the physical damage that a high rear end has on a dog?


Most of your dogs weight is held in the front end. Running and jumping are not a good idea for a dog who is high in the rear because of the execess strain on the dogs front legs.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Thnks for the info looks like Sadie has graduated to couch potato. Don't want to get her hurt. LOL J/K I will have to check how I am training with her. So I don't get her hurt.


----------

